# EGT super high. Fully deleted diesel



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

More details on the setup? Sounds like a cool setup. What's it run in the 1/8? Know several guys running meth on late model GM stuff. Could also try a small shot of nitrous to cool intake temps.


----------



## Aranarth (Oct 18, 2016)

You must be close to max output for this engine. ~250hp Good grief!
What is your torque at the wheel?


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

Unless you want to rebuild 1800 - 2000 is way to hot you need water injection reducing temp by 200-400 f but really 1300 in short bursts is ok (Google says so).
Way to much fuel going into the cylinders says (google).
Im only repeating google.

Our pistons are aluminum.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

scidav87 said:


> Have a 14 diesel that's been fully deleted. No Def, dpf, egr, etc. Have around a 90hp over stock tune and EGT will hit 1800-1900 in an 1/8th mile pull. Doesn't smoke much though. Anyone here done a large front mount intercooler or anything yet?
> Thinking about that and meth injection.


curious whos tune, fleece?


----------



## DslGate (Jun 29, 2016)

Too much fuel, not enough air: you're running rich. 

Typically , rich is better than lean , but in the case of high EGT, it shows extremely high temps in combustion chamber(s), I.e. Cylinders and exhaust manifold.

High EGT can toast turbo and vanes or fry pistons causing seizure . 

Causes of high EGT: restricted air cleaner or filter or just not enough air and /or restrictive exhaust. Sounds like your running rich.

EGTs over 1400 will typically cause cumulative damage, particularly to aluminum Pistons, turbos and valves. Like was posted above, our pistons are aluminum.


----------

